# Telephone/Utility Poles



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

Who besides me was searching for used telephone/utility poles?


----------



## edenwildlife (Jul 29, 2011)

where are you located?
I have a source in Oceana County.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

edenwildlife said:


> where are you located?
> I have a source in Oceana County.


I'm located between Ingham & Eaton County. 
How far is Oceana?


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

murphysmom said:


> I'm located between Ingham & Eaton County.
> How far is Oceana?


Contact consumers energy or Bwl, they will sell poles that were damaged in a storm or other accident.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in the market for used telephone poles for building some bridges over some deep ditches that run through my property. Just today I called a DTE pole recycling yard in Wixom and I'm now waiting for a return phone call. I will post, when I find out something.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

sniper said:


> I'm in the market for used telephone poles for building some bridges over some deep ditches that run through my property. Just today I called a DTE pole recycling yard in Wixom and I'm now waiting for a return phone call. I will post, when I find out something.


DTE has a program that they recycle all used telephone/utility poles. They told me that they are out of poles for 2 weeks, but that they will have more. All other utility companies (BWL & Consumers) all indicate that they no longer sell them to outsiders.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I put a little effort into finding some last spring - was thinking about using them for tree stands. 

Found some occasional postings of small quantities on CL - going rate for used poles seemed to be in the $40-$50/range.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/spo/4989105471.html


I have some for sale

Randy


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

You can also check your local contractors that replace utility poles for AT&T or other types of communication lines.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

murphysmom said:


> I'm located between Ingham & Eaton County.
> How far is Oceana?


Oceana County isn't far at all. How many do you have & how much do you want for them?


----------



## Megan Elizabeth (8 mo ago)

I have used telephone poles for sale. 810986-0857.


----------



## Stephent12345 (5 mo ago)

Megan Elizabeth said:


> I have used telephone poles for sale. 810986-0857.


Do you still have telephone poles for sale?


----------



## onlinebiker (Sep 19, 2019)

They took down some high tension wires poles and replaced them with steel on the neighbor's property. He had no use for them.and said they were free for the taking. 50 foot poles.

Stupid kid across the way was cutting them up for firewood because they were easy to get to.

Dumbass could have sold them on Craigslist and had cut/split wood delivered....


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What are you guys using them for? To put in the ground and then lean a ladder stand against?


----------



## Stephent12345 (5 mo ago)

Steve said:


> What are you guys using them for? To put in the ground and then lean a ladder stand against?


To make a bridge across a creek


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I thought Bish sunk one of those polls to hang a tree stand on?


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Lightfoot said:


> I thought Bish sunk one of those polls to hang a tree stand on?


Actually...he sunk several of them...


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Stephent12345 said:


> To make a bridge across a creek


I have 3 bridges in which I’ve used telephone poles. One foot bridge and 2 I can drive an atv across. They work nicely. DTE has a pole yard in Wixom where you can buy used poles. I’m sure there’s other places also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I have been looking, would used them for some landscaping an a walk way support.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> I'm in the market for used telephone poles for building some bridges over some deep ditches that run through my property. Just today I called a DTE pole recycling yard in Wixom and I'm now waiting for a return phone call. I will post, when I find out something.


Did you ever find any?


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Did you ever find any?


Paul take a peeksy at post 18. I think I was a teenager when I wrote the post your responding to. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

